# Klarus HR1 Plus 600 Lumen USB-C Rechargeable Lightweight Headlamp



## BWX (Jan 8, 2020)

I already have a nice Zebralight H600Fw Mk IV 18650 XHP35 Floody Neutral White Headlamp and I love it and use it all the time, but it is a little heavy and overkill sometimes. It's great for a couple hours or even more but after a few hours with it on over a backwards ball cap it does tend to dig into my forehead and sometimes cause me a headache or else just some discomfort. 

So I was looking around for something lighter weight and stumbled on the "Klarus HR1 Plus" today. Looks like the weight will be on the back of the head and should be a lot more comfortable for longer wear time. No strap going over the head needed. I tend to use these a lot working in the garage on my motorcycles and things like that and don't always need a ton of output power. I hope I can wear this for several hours without as much discomfort. Another cool thing is that you can run it off a USB power bank in a pocket for a lot longer run times. 

So we'll see how it goes. Anyone have one of these yet? I got it at GoingGear and used a 10% off discount. "sootch00" 


 18mm ultra-thin body,46g featherweight headlamp
 One-piece headband, stays elastic after 5000 uses
 2000mAh cross-country racing professional grade
 Detachable rechargeable lightweight power source
 Plug-n-play with powerbank for nonstop fun
 3 lamps(spot/flood/red light) for all distance lighting, max up to 600 lumens
 SpotlightLED: CREE XP-G2, white light
 Floodlight LED: CREE XP-G2,warm light
 Dimensions: 65.6mm(2.58”) × 30.2mm(1.19”) × 18.2mm(0.72”)
 Compatible Batteries: PP20(2000mAhLi-ion battery) or B33A(1200mAh Li-ion/ 3 x AAA battery)
 Waterproof: IPX6
 Weight: 46g (1.62oz) (w/o battery)
 Warranty: 2 years
https://goinggear.com/products/klar...e-lightweight-headlamp?variant=31528987918371

*Klarus HR1 Plus *














-----------------------------

----------------------------

*Zebralight H600Fw Mk IV *





Cree XHP35 Neutral White LED


Nominal CCT: 4500K
CRI: 80+
Tint deviation: N/A
User Selectable Levels: 3 main levels (High, Medium and Low). Each main level can be programmed to one of its two sub-levels. The second sub-level of the each main levels can be further programmed to different brightness levels.
Light Output (runtimes)

High: H1 1358 Lm (PID, 2.8 hrs) or H2 849 Lm (PID, 2.9 hrs)/487 Lm (PID, 3.2 hrs)/256 Lm (6.3 hrs)
Medium: M1 124 Lm (13.8 hrs) or M2 55 Lm (28 hrs)/22.2 Lm (2.8 days)/8.3 Lm (7.3 days)
Low: L1 2.8 Lm (18.5 days) or L2 0.9 Lm (1.5 months)/0.26 Lm (3 months)/0.07 Lm (4 months)
Beacon Strobe Mode: 0.2Hz Beacon at Low / 0.2Hz Beacon at H1 / 4Hz Strobe at H1 / 19Hz Strobe at H1
Operating Voltage Range: 2.7V - 6.0V
Battery: One 18650 size (up to 69mm) 3.6-4.35V li-ion rechargeable. Batteries are not included in the package.
Parasitic Drain: Negligible (much less than the self discharging of a battery)
Beam Type

Floody beam from frosted lens, with 90 degree beam spread
Dimensions

Head Diameter: 0.95 inch (24.2 mm)
Length: 3.85 inch (97.8 mm)
Weight

1.4 oz (39 gram)
3.0 oz (84.6 gram) with ZL635 battery
4.4 oz (124.6 gram) with ZL635 battery and headband
Features

PID thermal regulated outputs (three highest output levels)
Builtin battery protections with continuously monitored temperature, current, and voltage, plus a (2.7V) low voltage cutoff
Battery capacity indicator (LED flashes 1-4 times, 4 short clicks to start)
Automatic stepping down from High to Medium, and from Medium to Low when battery capacity is low

 Durable electronic soft-touch switch
 Smart user interface provides fast and easy access to all brightness levels and beacon-strobes.
 Precision machined unibody casing from premium grade aluminum bar stocks
 Proprietary heat sinking design bonds the LED board directly to the unibody aluminum casing
 Durable natural hard anodized finish (Type III Class I)
 Sealed and potted LED driver circuitry
 Tempered optical grade glass
 Battery reverse polarity protection
 Waterproof to IPX8 (2 meters, 30 minutes)
http://www.zebralight.com/H600Fw-Mk-IV-18650-XHP35-Floody-Neutral-White-Headlamp_p_217.html#


----------



## BWX (Feb 2, 2020)

Wow crickets.. No one has this? This forum dead or something? 🤷 zzzzZZZzzzz 😴
Seems to be a lot more comfortable than my Zebralight just because of weight distribution. Bright enough. Interface rated 6.5/10.


----------



## archimedes (Feb 2, 2020)

Headlamp topics, especially those outside a few popular brands, typically see much less traffic here :shrug:


----------



## Szemhazai (Feb 2, 2020)

Clarus 
XP-G2 - outdated and low CRI :shakehead
600 lumens from 2000mAh battery for 4 hours ? 

PP20 2000mAh battery pack - weight unknown 

Want some more ? 


Zebralight - good or even very good headlamp if you don't want to run with it :huh: For running it's like "bang your had" . Currently Armytec have the most stable headband for 18650 battery light if you are interested in this kind of light (they have *Nichia 144A based *CRI>90 model too). 


If you want a lightweight headlamp that can do 500 lumens for 2 hours or 200 for 5, buy yourself Petzl Swift RL - real weight 98g (with everything).
At least you will have reactive mode - that works great and extends effective runtime greatly. In reactive high you will get average 350 lumens for 4 hours.

Runtimes and output verified by me :devil:

Will write some review later...


----------



## BWX (Feb 6, 2020)

The problem is all the weight is on your forehead with most headlamps. Yeah my Zebralight is a better quality light with better interface but all that weight gets annoying after several hours. Same with that Petzl. All the weight is on your forehead. It's fine for a while, but I can't do that for more than a couple hours without a lot of discomfort. Also you can use a USB power bank with USB Type-C to plug directly into the light and put the power bank in your pocket and have unlimited run-time on any power level. That is a cool feature, and one I will use! 

I have since received and used the Klarus quite a few times, it's very comfortable with basically no weight on your forehead. It lasts plenty long on medium where I use it 90% of the time and why I bought it. You can use only the floody warm LED or Both LEDs, and each has high, med, or low. Plus there is a red LED for night vision. 

Plus it was only $49, my Zebralight was something like $95. Yes there are more efficient and powerful leds but I don't want to spend more than needed for a headlamp. Maybe I'll go up to $60, but not going to get another $100 headlamp. Latest and greatest LEDs are more expensive unfortunate.


But I think I'm going to send the Klarus back, not because it is a bad light, but because Goinggear customer service is now terrible and also because of false advertising. I got the 1200mah battery pack and they advertised 2000 mah pack in the description.Then I got ignored and run-a-round. So I'm never buying anything at GoingGear again. :scowl: I like the guy that used to run it that did youtuber reviews but it's not the same now. Yeah I know what happened to him.  Anyways I ended up having to file a Paypal claim to get their attention... SMH :shakehead

I sometimes forget the light is on my head! It is very comfortable. That is the main reason why I bought it.

Maybe I'll buy it from another vendor if I can't find one that better suits my needs for less money.





Pics.. 
--EDIT-- Oh gees I forgot about giant pics on these old forums. 
They should downscale to some normal size .. oo:


----------



## julian627 (Feb 11, 2020)

I am a sucker for rechargeable HLs, waiting for it to arrive. Hopefully soon. Love the type C, micro b is so 2014nish.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Feb 22, 2020)

Apparently this a quite a new product so I'm waiting for some reviews (Correction: MORE reviews... watched BWX's video... thanks, BWX!) to pop up before buying one, but this form factor sounds really intriguing to me as I'm seriously not into the weight of an 18650 hanging on my forehead. I have a couple old Icon Irix II's and the weight of a AA is about the max I'd want.

Love the fact that this has the battery in the back, and can also run off an external supply. I imagine it has a much better overall balance than the typical headlamp arrangement. Another advantage is if the stock battery explodes it'll take out the back of my head instead of the front so I can have an open casket funeral.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (May 6, 2020)

My favorite 18650 light to run with is the Fenix HP12 - the simple reason I found is that the battey at the back is pretty close to the weight of the light at the front and that really helps... almost more than being light. 

I'm curious on this light:

- anyone get it wet/underwater? How did it do? (Yes I know how to read the IPX ratings!)
- How hard is the buttons to find/distinguish if you're in the middle of running?


FWIW I'm interested in the Vinh modified version of this light; I was thinking a white 2.1 for the spot and a hi CRI for the flood...


----------



## X_Marine (May 12, 2020)

I noticed this light while grabbing some batteries from BatteryJunction. Price for HR1 PLUS $49. I'm a headlight whore, must have at least a dozen or more. I ordered the PLUS ver on 4-30-20 and received an email the next day that there would be a delay due to our present problems. Grr..

I was updated a few days ago that it had shipped and it was delivered this morning 5-12-20. 
So far my only complaint would be that the strap is a little tight as I do have a large head. ') 

I have found that around the house and out in the shop the LOW mode is quite pleasing and enough light for anything I have been doing. With a boasted 32hrs run time on LOW I am extremely pleased with it's comfort and performance so far. Only time will tell if it holds up for the long haul. 

Many thanks.
X/BillyD..


----------



## LogansRun (May 17, 2020)

Thx BWX for the review and your observations about the HR1 Plus. Would you say that it's a legit 4hrs @600 lumens? Seems like that is quite possible given the output but just curious if it stays at that level for that timeframe.

Some things I like:
- Form factor 
- Ability to use a power bank to power the light
- The moderate but decent 600 Lumen high

What I'm not fond of:
- The proprietary 2200mAh battery that they use in the Plus (I have several keychain lights with built-in li-ion batteries which I don't mind. However, for my go-to / SHTF lights, I still prefer lights with replaceable batteries.)
- 150 Lumen medium. Would've preferred something in the range of 250-300 Lumens

Still, this is a very interesting light from its price-point, decent output and the spot / flood / red lights add versatility. I do wish they would've updated the LED emitter to something a bit more recent instead of the XP-G2 but I suppose it does the job for the output specs.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Nov 23, 2020)

Despite some potential downsides, I'm still looking at this thing. I'm mostly interested in the comfort, and performance on medium with both LED's on at the same time.

Any more user experience out there?


----------

